# Ein netter Witz



## Scwie (22 Mai 2006)

Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen falls hier im Board auch Österreicher sind, aber den Witz find ich total klasse, darum wollte ich euch den nicht vorenthalten.


Ein Wiener Obdachloser durchstöbert auf seiner täglichen Suche nach Nahrung die Wiener Mülltonnen. Dabei stößt er in einem Kübel auf einen zerbrochenen Spiegel und weicht erschrocken zurück:
" Jössas, a Leich!"
Er rennt zur nächsten Polizeistation und meldet: 
"I hob a Leich gfund'n, im dritt'n Mistkübl beim Stefansplotz, schaut's eich des o!"
Die Polizei fährt sofort zum besagten Mistkübel, ein Beamter öffnet die Tonne, schaut in ein Spiegel im Mistkübel, erbleicht und sagt: 
"Mei Gott, des is jo ana vo uns!"
Besagter Polizist nimmt den Spiegel als Beweismittel mit, vergisst ihn aber in seiner Uniform. Abends dann daheim durchwühlt seine Tochter die Jacke nach einer kleinen Taschengeldaufbesserung - und findet den Spiegel und ruft:
"Mama, Mama, da Papa hot a Freindin!" 
Die Mutter eilt herbei und sieht sich den Spiegel an: 
"A so a hässliche Sau!"


----------



## Muli (22 Mai 2006)

Ich finde ihn klasse! Vor allem der österreichische Dialekt kommt sehr gut rüber! Vielen dank für dieses kleine Schmakerl!


----------



## Driver (22 Mai 2006)

ist ja zum piepen 
so kanns halt gehen. danke für das lacherl


----------



## Tiggerin (25 Juni 2006)

Mh mir war mal langweilig,hab da auch mal einen kleinen Witz...

Ein Mann kommt ins Puff und sagt "Ich möcht eine ganz enges Möschen !" Puffmutter: "O.K. geh vorn im Gang ins Zimmer 21. Es ist dunkel taste Dich vor, Du findest es." Gesagt getan. Er tastet sich vor und findet die Öffnung und wirklich, eng und toll. Am nächsten Tag kommt er wieder. "Ich hab nicht mehr soviel Geld kann ich irgendwo zuschauen ?" "Für 10 Euro kannste oben in der Gallerie im ersten Stock runter schauen" Er geht rauf und da stehen viele Männer und schauen runter. Unten steht einer der gerade dabei ist ein Schwein zu vögeln. "Mann das ist ja abartig !" Sagt der neben Ihm "Hättest gestern da sein sollen, da hat einer eine enge Henne vergewaltigt !"


----------



## Muli (25 Juni 2006)

Au ...
die arme Henne ...


----------



## Rudi (25 Juni 2006)

Den kenn ich. Blos bei meiner variante war anstatt der henne ein Holz Fass.


----------



## mad2xlc (26 Juni 2006)

is ja nur ein witz über wiener. die sind sowieso ein eigenes volk.

schöne grüße aus salzburg ;o)


----------

